
Vine’s successor Byte launches next spring - ccnafr
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/8/18076362/vine-successor-byte-launch-dom-hofmann
======
szilardboy
Has there been any news on how Byte will improve on its previous iteration? Or
is it still very much under wraps?

